# como ponerle volumen a un amplificador?



## augustoac1 (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola a todos, quisiera saber si alguien me podria ayudar con lo siguiente:
yo tengo un modulo de amplificación stereo con stk y quisiera colocarle un control de volumen, segun me dijeron que tenia que ponerle un preamplificador con control de volumen. Esto es asi o hay alguna manera de regular el volumen sin preamplificación?


----------



## Dano (Mar 30, 2007)

Lo más simple que te puedo decir es: coloca un potenciómentro de 100K. en la pata del medio al amplificador, una de los costados libre y la otra es la entrada de audio.

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo ringler (Sep 21, 2007)

Dano: ese costado libre del potenciometro que comentas ,no sera bueno que se conecte a masa del circuito ya que si lo dejas asi no llegara nunca a cero el volumen
Saludos


----------



## Agucasta (Feb 16, 2010)

Eduardo ringler dijo:


> Dano: ese costado libre del potenciometro que comentas ,no sera bueno que se conecte a masa del circuito ya que si lo dejas asi no llegara nunca a cero el volumen
> Saludos


 obviamente! seguro que tiene que ser así. El pote de mi amplificador esta puenteada la masa con el disipador..


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 16, 2010)

el pote tiene 3 pines....el primero a masa, el central salida de audio y el último entrada de audio.

saludos.


igualmente eso solo regula la potencia de un amplificador...no le provee mayor volumen o ganancia.

saludos.


----------

